# Seiko 7A38 Beat Up Crystal



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I picked this watch up off the bay for a song but I,ve never seen such a beat up crystal ever but I think it has potential because underneath that mess is a nice dial, I would say that the watch is all original and never been touched. I think these white dial versions are prone to discolouring but all seems well here. The watch keeps perfect time but it has a few issues with the chrono, it starts and stops fine with the button at 2 but I can only reset it by pulling the winder out to it,s second position the button at 10 seems to be stuck and the button at 4 does not respond to the 2sec test, I believe the button at 10 can be used to reset the chrono hand manually with the crown out to it,s second position as the hand is 8secs off of zero but this does not work. I managed to source a new crystal so it,s off to brighton for a bit of a fettle.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've been looking for one of those bracelets for a while!

Here's mine - with aftermarket bracelet!










Mike


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Mike the bracelet is original but not in very good condition well worn you might say.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have most of my original bracelet :-










But it has a damaged link and is missing part of the clasp. An unfortunate botch by my now redundant "watch repair guy" who has since moved on to warmer climes. I should have done the work myself! Hey - ho!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just removed the back and the movement seems to be nice and clean, looks like there has been no battery leakage so glad about that.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I think that the spring clip in the centre right of the watch (currently over the "nad" id the word unadjusted) is skewed around under the screw (the right hand screw of the three on the centre plate). The end of the extended portion of the clip should be over the purple jewel in the centre of the movement (ie loosen the screw slightly, turn the clip so that the long end is over the jewel and the clips locate in the cut outs on the plate.

Mike


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for that Mike I have done that and reset the clip the screw was loose, it has not made any difference to the functions of the watch, so do you know what the clip is for.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> Thanks for that Mike I have done that and reset the clip the screw was loose, it has not made any difference to the functions of the watch, so do you know what the clip is for.


I believe it supports/steadies the large chrono hand and if not in place it (the hand) becomes erratic in use. 353-725 friction spring

http://thewatchsite.com/files/Seiko%20Technical%20Manuals/7A38A.pdf

Mike


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> I picked this watch up off the bay for a song but I,ve never seen such a beat up crystal ever but I think it has potential because underneath that mess is a nice dial, I would say that the watch is all original and never been touched. I think these white dial versions are prone to discolouring but all seems well here. The watch keeps perfect time but it has a few issues with the chrono, it starts and stops fine with the button at 2 but I can only reset it by pulling the winder out to it,s second position the button at 10 seems to be stuck and the button at 4 does not respond to the 2sec test, I believe the button at 10 can be used to reset the chrono hand manually with the crown out to it,s second position as the hand is 8secs off of zero but this does not work. I managed to source a new crystal so it,s off to brighton for a bit of a fettle.


This came back from the Brighton watch hospital today and it looks a different watch, new crystal fitted and all pushers cleaned and oiled and the chrono now works fine so a big thanks to Paul for getting this back as it should be.


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Very nice, it's amazing what a new crystal can do!


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Dom how much did it cost for the clean and new crystal please?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I love these - I sold my white faced one after my fat fingered attempts to repair it and have a black dialled one waiting for me when i get back home tonight (thanks MartinZX)

The quality of the insides is superb, and i like to think of them as cheaper El Primero's with a battery! Watch for battery leakage and sticking pushers, and to me Seiko bracelets have never been the best, but otherwise the design is great and it was a trailblazer - the first quartz chrono to measure 1/10th of a second. I'm thinking about finding a 7T59 to add 1/100ths of a second too, although I don't like the looks as much as the 7A38

Yours looks great dombox40 - enjoy it


----------

